# Samsung Galaxy Tablet



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Finally got a tablet...they had the 7" on sale at Sam's for $179.99 with $30 instant savings! Love it!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

